# How to access under stairs for storage



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The garage must be kept seperate from the house for fire break
You will need to sheetrock the area entirely to seal it
This may require 5/8" sheetrock everywhere in the storage area


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Can't he just install a door to enter the storage space?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Proby said:


> Can't he just install a door to enter the storage space?


The door would need to be fire rated along with the frame it sat in.
Ron


----------



## sben (Dec 29, 2010)

Chowder 1974--how did the under-the-stairs renovation go? I'm considering the exact same idea with access from the garage and would like to know if you had success. Thanks!


----------

